# San Diego Metro Pigeon Club



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The SAN DIEGO PIGEON CLUB MEETING , Saturdasy JUNE 4, 2011 12:00pm - 4:00 pm There will be a small show and a Pot Luck Mexican food . held at LINDA VISTA REC. CENTER, 7064 Levant St. San Diego Ca. 92113 If you live in Southern Cal. Come on down and vist with us,look at our birds. We enjoy meeting people that love the birds, its free * GEORGE


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be there George. Hope to see you. Shawn


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

shawn arnold said:


> I'll be there George. Hope to see you. Shawn


*Will be looking for you Shawn* ..GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Robert and I are planning to be there. We are looking forward to seeing everyone.

Margaret


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Please give my regards to everyone. How I miss the camaraderie of the club.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be in LA this Saturday. Hopefully next time!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hope to see you all there* GEORGE


----------

